# Disappointment in Framingham



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Had a very busy night last night. I did manage to spend some time near the Wal-Mart, hoping my "friend" WSCSMART had grown a pair, alas, it was not to be. 

I am giving him the benefit of the doubt. I will make an assumption that his Mom just wouldn't give up the Prius covered in Obama bumper stickers because she needed it to go to her Bingo night. 

Once again, I am working tonight. And once again I am pretty sure that I will be on Rt. 9 again, although with the CO who is in charge today,the assignment may change and my location will change with it. Maybe, SMART boy will borrow five bucks from Mom to put in the Prius, and maybe he will come see me, The coffee is still on me, little guy.

I might be totally wrong though, maybe WALMART has his own car. Maybe he has a 1995 CVPI. Maybe when he comes, we can compare the emergency lighting systems. I bet his is better then mine. You can only do so much to cruisers on the City budget. 

Comeon Wally, don't be scared. I will be thrilled to talk to you about being a Boston Special, it will be a nice walk down memory lane.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

See there are things that happen in my mind I wish I could make happen. Like when I read this I would LOVE!! to rent a Prius and show up and get poor 263 all fired up acting like I'm WSCSMART!!

I would take a CVPI from work and compare light packages but like he said on a city budget that would be useless. I mean thats if the car even made it to route 9!!! Now any day 263 wants to compare MAN PACKAGES I hear USMP like to do that kinda stuff! ;-)


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Had a very busy night last night. I did manage to spend some time near the Wal-Mart, hoping my "friend" WSCSMART had grown a pair, alas, it was not to be.
> 
> I am giving him the benefit of the doubt. I will make an assumption that his Mom just wouldn't give up the Prius covered in Obama bumper stickers because she needed it to go to her Bingo night.
> 
> ...


As you drive by, say hello to the good folks at 470 Worcester Rd. for me. Ok?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> See there are things that happen in my mind I wish I could make happen. Like when I read this I would LOVE!! to rent a Prius and show up and get poor 263 all fired up acting like I'm WSCSMART!!
> 
> I would take a CVPI from work and compare light packages but like he said on a city budget that would be useless. I mean thats if the car even made it to route 9!!! Now any day 263 wants to compare MAN PACKAGES I hear USMP like to do that kinda stuff! ;-)


LMFAO!!!

All set on comparing Man Packages though. I was never much for Sword Fighting.



cc3915 said:


> As you drive by, say hello to the good folks at 470 Worcester Rd. for me. Ok?


Good folks there.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> All set on comparing Man Packages though. I was never much for Sword Fighting.


 Right. Now if your talking Sword Fighting its USMC ya wanna call. NOW! Sword Swallowing!! on the other hand ya gotta get Kilv's number!! Dont worry you can find that in ANY mens room stall.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Right. Now if your talking Sword Fighting its USMC ya wanna call. NOW!_* Sword Swallowing!!*_ on the other hand ya gotta get Kilv's number!! Dont worry you can find that in ANY mens room stall.


I am sure if I needed pointer on _* Sword Swallowing *_I could find a knowledgeable co-worker or two. Usually near the offices of the command staff.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Right. Now if your talking Sword Fighting its USMC ya wanna call. NOW! Sword Swallowing!! on the other hand ya gotta get Kilv's number!! Dont worry you can find that in ANY mens room stall.


Geez fra, where's the luv for ya boyz? Your taking a shot at everyone. Have Coke and a smile and don't piss off STBBRN.

263, You take MAN UP for granted. You see, the other guy has to be man enough to man up. So since you would otherwise go thirsty waiting for this turkey to show up for you to buy him a coffee, I'll send you one on me. Enjoy!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Right. Now if your talking Sword Fighting its USMC ya wanna call. NOW! Sword Swallowing!! on the other hand ya gotta get Kilv's number!! Dont worry you can find that in ANY mens room stall.


USMC reportedly has a sewer cover, so he might only be good at shielding, rather than fighting.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Jock-ularity at a whole new level


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Fuck, I missed something didn't I? Someone lip off to you 263FPD? I miss all the fun dammit.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Fuck, I missed something didn't I? Someone lip off to you 263FPD? I miss all the fun dammit.


Cliffs notes:

Whacka talked smack got called on it. 263 Called his bluff, whacka disapeared.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

JL You'll love the UMass thread!

Not scared grn3. I just took shots at them before they had a chance to fire at me LOL!! ;-)


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

fra444 said:


> JL You'll love the UMass thread!
> 
> Not scared grn3. I just took shots at them before they had a chance to fire at me LOL!! ;-)


Just looking out for you brother. Was thinking we may have to:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry grn3 I cant get the immage. Itried several different ways.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Sorry grn3 I cant get the immage. Itried several different ways.


Thanks Nuke.

fra, if you still can't get it, I was thinking along these lines.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y6YPjcQJ4g"]YouTube- The Three Stooges: Moe larry The Cheese. Limburger[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Fuck, I missed something didn't I? Someone lip off to you 263FPD? I miss all the fun dammit.


Check the UMass thread, it good for laughs


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


>


I'll *moider *you guys!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> I'll *moider *you guys!


Oh, a wiose goi ay? Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> Oh, a wiose goi ay? Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,Knuck,


Why don't you dumbells stop?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Why don't you dumbells stop?


I represent that remark


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> With $5.00 and a Prius he could go to Memphis.


That was my point.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i think he was there...i know you don't know what he looks like though

do you remember seeing this guy scoping you out at all?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> i think he was there...i know you don't know what he looks like though
> 
> do you remember seeing this guy scoping you out at all?


That looks like half the people that work in that Wal-Mart.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OK. So this is my third invitation to WALMART before i go on my three days off. 

That's right WALMART, you are hung up on the 4/2 work schedule, Framingham works 5/3.

So anyway, WALMART, Tonight my assignment is in South Framingham we call Sector A. I will still be in my trusty little bitch 2007, CVPI #941. 
I will be spending most of my time at intersection of Waverly and Concord Streets.

This is a high crime area, and stupid out-of-town white boys usually end up getting jacked there. So bring your boyfriend or your Momma with you. Hell, bring your boyfriend and your Momma, I did a detail last week,so I can afford to buy them coffee as well. I might even give you the gas money for your Momma's Prius.

See you later?????


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is super....maybe I will stop by on my way through town if I go to the Chicken Bone tonight.

If I see a Prius with a yellow light bar and a fat Securitas officer outside of a FPD patrol unit I will be sure to start the video camera (for our entertainment).


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> That is super....maybe I will stop by on my way through town if I go to the Chicken Bone tonight.
> 
> If I see a Prius with a yellow light bar and a fat Securitas officer outside of a FPD patrol unit I will be sure to start the video camera (for our entertainment).


Just stay out of the Happy Swallow. I never could understand that bar's name. I guess a Happy Swallow is better then a Somber Spit.

Besides, in that area there are plenty of local "girls" that are only too Happy to Swallow.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Just stay out of the Happy Swallow. I never could understand that bar's name. I guess a Happy Swallow is better then a Somber Spit.
> 
> Besides, in that area there are plenty of local "girls" that are only too Happy to Swallow.


There and pepper's, when Framingham State is in session.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> There and pepper's, when Framingham State is in session.


I am actually speaking of the Pros in downtown that will Swallow fora fee


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I am actually speaking of the Pros in downtown that will Swallow fora fee


Oh yes, I have always avoided their kind and hangouts since I was 18 going to downtown for a beer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Oh yes, I have always avoided their kind and hangouts since I was 18 going to downtown for a beer.


In downtown Framingham you probably could have bought a beer at 15 YOA.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> In downtown Framingham you probably could have bought a beer at 15 YOA.


The only reason we didn't is that we didn't feel like riding our bicycles one town over. The stupid things we did when we were young.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> The only reason we didn't is that we didn't feel like riding our bicycles one town over. The stupid things we did when we were young.


Amen!!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm thankful that all of my relatives live in Nobscot and Edgell road areas of Framingham.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> I'm thankful that all of my relatives live in Nobscot and Edgell road areas of Framingham.


Don't be fooled though, shitheads have been branching out up north as well. been trying to convince my parents to sell their house and move out our way. Where I live, the noght shift for the PD is two cars, and it's like trying to run a gauntlet when you are from out of town. My first week coming home from work, I got stopped three times. They still run my plate weekly to say "hello"


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey 263,

When you are looking for wscsmart, if there are too many Prius' to choose from, this should make it easier to recognize him.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEQfe9-YoIY&feature=related"]YouTube- Jim Carrey - Dickie Peterson: Cherub of Justice[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL. No Prius' tonight. I am on the south side, nothing but lowriders


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Classic Carey....I cant believe I forgot that skit.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Classic Carey....I cant believe I forgot that skit.


7, I am a wealth of useless knowledge/trivia.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> 7, I am a wealth of useless knowledge/trivia.


Im going from skit to skit on Youtube from his In Living Color Days.....classic comedy...Fire Marshall Bill, Vanilla Ice skit, Vera DeMilo......that show was unreal Carey, Jamie Foxx, David Alan Grier, The Wayans..all ten of them.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

MMM, a remake would be cool. Atleast put it on TVLand


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Right. Now if your talking Sword Fighting its USMC ya wanna call. NOW! Sword Swallowing!! on the other hand ya gotta get Kilv's number!! Dont worry you can find that in ANY mens room stall.


*HEY!* What did *I* do?8-O

BTW, you'll never see me in sword fight. I wouldn't stand a chance with my pen knife.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> *HEY!* What did *I* do?8-O
> 
> BTW, you'll never see me in sword fight. I wouldn't stand a chance with my _*pen knife*_.


Aren't you overstating your ah....assets?

JK Kilv, no self control tonight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> *HEY!* What did *I* do?8-O
> 
> BTW, you'll never see me in sword fight. I wouldn't stand a chance with my pen knife.


They say a knife only needs to penetrate 2" to Kill... hahahaha

Just kidding Kilv.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am never in control. Someone else always is.

As for The Cherub of Justice, if he took one end of Framingham, and The **** took the OTHER end, the FPD could get a well deserved rest finally. We tend to overlook these heroes among us, but they, thankfully, don't overlook us.

Wait, did that make sense? Whatever.



5-0 said:


> They say a knife only needs to penetrate 2" to Kill... hahahaha
> 
> Just kidding Kilv.


If placed in the throat!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> If placed in the throat!


 SEE!!! THIS! is why I recommended you for the Sword Swollowing instructions brother!!


----------

